# Black light plus Nature's Miracle, what did I do wrong?



## kw95y (Nov 6, 2009)

My cat pees on the carpets and some landed on the foot board. After identifying the problem area with black light, I sprayed Nature's Miracle all over the problem areas while monitoring it with black light. Under black light, I can see the glowing spot on the foot board got washed off by Nature's Miracle spray. But the glowing spot on the carpet didn't budge a bit. I pretty much finished the whole 24 oz bottle of Nature's Miracle in that room, and hoping the glowing spot will disappear when dried. It didn't.

One week after I spray Nature's Miracle, the smell has dramatically reduced. But the glowing spots are still there. Now I tried using my carpet cleaner, the kind that you can rent in the grocery store, to clean the whole room. Glowing spots still there. 3 days after that, I kneeled down and use the upholster hand-held to clean problem spots. Glowing spots still there. Now I deceded to put some detergent on the carpet plus my elbow grease, really scrub it down.

Now you probably think the glowing spots will be gone by now??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~~~~~
GLOWING SPOTS STILL THERE!!!!!

Are they going to be there FOREVER???
HEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

If the nature's miracle stray didn't work, you can try another spray which I believe is called Urine Off! or something like that. I've heard it's good.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the bigger issue is that you say your cat pees on the carpet as if this is a regular thing. That needs to be addressed, as more than likely this behavior has a medical cause. Has the kitty been to the vet for a urinalysis, etc?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh I didn't see that as being a plural, yes, if your cat is constantly peeing outside of the box it is most likey a medical issue, you really need to take the cat to a vet and get a urinalysis. If the cat were to form stones there could be a blockage and if not taken care of it can cause death.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm curious though about the same thing. I've cleaned with Nature's Miracle some pee spots...they never stop glowing. I generally decide it must not be pee and move on...but wondering if others have the same issue or is everyone always able to use Nature's Miracle to de-glow the carpet?


----------

